# Funny Name....



## woodbloke (15 Mar 2007)

My daughter Megs is meeting an old school friend in town tonight for a few beers. Her name is Lindsey Death and her mum's got a Phd....makes me smile anyway  - Rob


----------



## ByronBlack (15 Mar 2007)

I had a customer with that name, we were chastised by her and was made to spell it De'ath and pronounced Dee Ath, however we all knew she was Mrs Death, you could tell buy the eyes!!!


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Mar 2007)

Do you remember Minder, with thingy and wotsisname? George somebody or other. Arthur Daley, that's right. I remember in one episode they were dealing with a firm of undertakers called De'Ath & Co.

Never was to be taken too seriously.
S


----------



## wizer (15 Mar 2007)

I also have a customer with the surname of De'ath. Strange, I'd love a surname people can understand


----------



## tim (15 Mar 2007)

I used to work with a Lieutenant Death. Everyone hoped he would make Admiral or at the very least Captain.

My mum's best friend at school was Theresa Green.....and she worked with a consultant call Onions who insisted on it being pronounced O' Nions.  

Cheers


----------



## greybeard (16 Mar 2007)

Austin Healey must have cursed his parents 'sense of humour' a few times I expect.

I used to work with a Mercedes, lovely girl, poor lass never understood the Brit sniggers or the even crueller 'taxi!' that was heard on a couple of ocasions from a European traveller.

But my favourite was a Miss Marina Morris, another lovely lass. At least Austin had sporting pretensions on his side, but Marina?....I never had the heart to even raise an eyebrow.

Aren't parents cruel?!


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

Can you imagine what this guy went through in his school days, 

Group Captain Richard Hampton who was the Commander of the RAF unit at the Royal Radar Establishment airfield Pershore until 6 months before its final closure. 

We were very careful not to use any nicknames.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Mar 2007)

We had a presentation at work one day from a bloke called John Thomas. He started his presentation by saying "People seldom remember what I say, but they always remember my name." :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (16 Mar 2007)

I also have a customer called Mistralle Gale... shortened to Misty Gale.


I kid you not.


----------



## Waka (16 Mar 2007)

I used to work with a guy called Richard Head, no prizes for guessing his nickname.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Mar 2007)

Waka":31iaphi6 said:


> I used to work with a guy called Richard Head, no prizes for guessing his nickname.



Richie? :lol: :lol: 

I used to go to school with a kid called: Wayne Kim - i'll leave the rest to you.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Mar 2007)

I once worked with a bloke called Clare.

I once had a customer called Michael Hunt.

And the man who used to look after the cemetery where my dad now resides was one Mr Body.

I kid you not.


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Mar 2007)

LOML went to school with a girl called Cherry Pye.


----------



## DomValente (16 Mar 2007)

Once had a girl working for me called Tracey, who told me her boyfriend was also called Tracey, didn't really believe her until one day he arrived to collect her in his Ford Capri............................ you guessed it, plastered on the sun strip Tracey and Tracey


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Mar 2007)

waterhead37":3usdzuxt said:


> LOML went to school with a girl called Cherry Pye.



Bet she was tasty :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Mar 2007)

What an excellent thread this is, great fun!


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

If nowt else to do for an hour or so put "Funny Names" into Google.


----------



## Woodmagnet (16 Mar 2007)

I knew a copper in Whitehaven called Andy Pratt. :wink:


----------



## Amateurrestorer (16 Mar 2007)

I have a girl in my class called Terri Bell and taught one years ago called Mandy Wrynn.


----------



## John McM (16 Mar 2007)

Many moons ago I was a baby radio officer in the Merchant Navy. We were invited to a party at the Italian Consulate in East Africa. The 3rd officer was a giant bear of a man. Having donned pith helmet and swagger stick, he insisted on introducing himself to our puzzled Italian comrades as Major General Fartington Splatt, District Commisioner for Ghana - Retired. He was only about 23. Happy days.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2007)

I used to know a bloke called Claude Nobb. Used to work in the circus as a lion tamer.
Well, no, not really, but it always makes me larf! :lol: 

Andy


----------



## tim (17 Mar 2007)

I can't believe I forgot this one - I shared a house with a guy called Paul Christmas when i moved to London. He used to call his dad 'Father' but his uncle Terry married a girl called Mary Day. They had a Christmas / Day wedding and she obviously became Mary Christmas. Really - I swear thats not made up.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Mar 2007)

I joke not, and I swear this is a real person.

Lydia Teapot Think about it ! :lol:


----------



## RogerM (17 Mar 2007)

Steve Maskery":3h3jih0g said:


> I once had a customer called Michael Hunt.



What about his brother, Isaac?


----------



## majorwoody (18 Mar 2007)

I once worked with a guy named Richard Tickle. :lol: 

There was....as I'm lead to believe.....many years ago....a Chinese fish & chip shop in Malden/Essex called 'Balls'...Fish & Chips'.... 
The chinese owner was so happy when he finally got his British citizenship that he gave his new born baby girl a classic upper class British name.....Ophelia...


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Mar 2007)

Listening to "From our own correspondent" a few weeks ago, the guy was reporting from somewhere in, I guess, China, where the local restaurant was called "Soon Fat". It means something to do with Good Luck, apparently. Wouldn't go down well over here though!


----------



## Slim (18 Mar 2007)

I had a friend at school called Kimberley Clark. Since all the toilets in the school were made by a company of the same name, the poor lad never heard the end of it.

Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase 'toilet humour'


----------



## Pecker (18 Mar 2007)

The local Baptist Lay Preacher when I was a kid was Walter Leek. (truely!)

I used to know a Whalley Tuttlebee, and a Roger Popplestone, both in a church i went to. We had a game at a housegroup meeting once to see how many words you could make out of their names!

Going back to the OP, anyone in Southampton remember the Dr Death (pronouced and spelt De'Ath) who was at one of the practises in Shirley mid 1970's?

Woody


----------



## wrightclan (18 Mar 2007)

A Glasgow company which supplies porta-potties (among other things), is owned by one Owen Pugh. 

A friend once told me his family doctor was named Harold Dick (and he went by the name Harry). :shock: :roll: 

SWMBO's maiden name is Reid. So we had the Reid and Wright wedding. :wink: 

Brad


----------



## Smudger (18 Mar 2007)

Then there's the NASCAR driver, Dick Trickle...


----------



## George_N (19 Mar 2007)

Some of my veterinary friends tell of a colleague who's parents, Mr. & Mrs. Cock, saw fit to call their son Everard. Poor chap had absolutely no sense of humour about it...well you wouldn't after a lifetime of sniggering would you.


----------



## Dad (19 Mar 2007)

tim":1uknqjek said:


> I can't believe I forgot this one - I shared a house with a guy called Paul Christmas when i moved to London. He used to call his dad 'Father' but his uncle Terry married a girl called Mary Day. They had a Christmas / Day wedding and she obviously became Mary Christmas. Really - I swear thats not made up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim



A Mary Christmas used to run a pub near here...


----------



## Smudger (19 Mar 2007)

There used to be a story in the West Country of a man called Mr Bottom. Through the processes of Nominative Determinism he became a Shakespearian actor. He named his first daughter after his favourite Shakespeare character.

Ophelia.

I didn't believe it either, but I met someone who claimed to have processed her social security payments.


----------



## greggy (19 Mar 2007)

when i was in infant school there was a boy called ivor shedd, 3 months later the family emmigrated.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mar 2007)

I was at college with a guy called Dick Balls. Seriously!

They used to say he had a sister called Ophelia but I fear this was just wishful thinking.


----------



## lurker (28 Mar 2007)

My woodwork teacher was called Mr. Bate.
nick name was obviously Master

My Dad ( a chippy) suggested an alternative "re" but we did not get it!


----------



## Smudger (28 Mar 2007)

I always wanted to teach a kid called Hiscock, so that I could ask "Why is Hiscock standing around like that?", or "Why has Hiscock gone a funny colour", or even "Stand up when I'm talking to you, Hiscock".


I'll get my coat...


----------



## DomValente (28 Mar 2007)

There's a producer on radio 4 called Jo King.


----------



## Shultzy (28 Mar 2007)

DomValente":2h4bz6vr said:


> There's a producer on radio 4 called Jo King.



I wonder if his/her father was the great Nosmo


----------

